# Cold smoker almost done witha few questions plus pics



## dave17a (Dec 14, 2013)

001.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Dec 14, 2013






Well here she is 26Wx 30dx8'













002.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Dec 14, 2013






Bought 6" dampers,galvanized sheet metal which are really 5and 3/4 go figure. They had a so called key which I drilled out on drill press and was just bearing down, once it was at that point where just about through and it catches, you that done it know it threw that razor across the garage and broke the drill bit, thank God nobody was in that space. 













003.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Dec 14, 2013






Down in there from top, no top yet. Question is are the inlets going to do it, just drilling holes like a WSM. I think it will do the job. Face smoker so prevailing winds are on inlet sides North and south here.  So whachta you think?


----------



## handymanstan (Dec 19, 2013)

Looks like a nice job on the start.  We will be watching.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Stan


----------



## dave17a (Dec 24, 2013)

002.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Dec 24, 2013






Almost done. Got an antler for door handle to put on yet and trim shingles after it warms a bit. Vents work great. No wind and smoked away on a seasoning burn


----------



## handymanstan (Dec 25, 2013)

Looks good Dave,  You should be able to hang a lot of meat in there.  What are you using for heat?  I like the shelf.

Stan


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 26, 2013)

That's very impressive! I'm amazed at what people create on here. Looks terrific! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## dave17a (Dec 27, 2013)

Leah Elisheva said:


> That's very impressive! I'm amazed at what people create on here. Looks terrific! Cheers! - Leah


Thanks. Got most of the ideas brosing away, mainly on here.


HANDYMANSTAN said:


> Looks good Dave,  You should be able to hang a lot of meat in there.  What are you using for heat?  I like the shelf.
> 
> Stan


Thanks. For now it is cold smoker


----------



## dave17a (Dec 27, 2013)

003.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Dec 27, 2013






Shingles trimmed up,Drip cap on front over shingles antler  handle. Going to seal bottom today and move up under the trees (on some blocks and plastic to keep ground moisture out.) soon as ground freezes back up. Thawed out enough just to be slicker than snot.


----------



## moses (Jan 2, 2014)

How are you going to produce your cold smoke?


----------



## daveomak (Jan 2, 2014)

Very nice cold smoker.....  What MOSES asked.... how you gonna produce smoke....

May I suggest Todds AMNTS.... the big one...  You will need a fair amount of smoke in that size smoker, for a long period...  I think the big tube smoker produces smoke for about 6-8 hours.. not exactly sure.....  or one AMNPS that you can light both ends or one end... depending on the smoke you want....

Dave


----------



## dave17a (Jan 2, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> Very nice cold smoker..... What MOSES asked.... how you gonna produce smoke....
> 
> May I suggest Todds AMNTS.... the big one... You will need a fair amount of smoke in that size smoker, for a long period... I think the big tube smoker produces smoke for about 6-8 hours.. not exactly sure..... or one AMNPS that you can light both ends or one end... depending on the smoke you want....
> 
> Dave





moses said:


> How are you going to produce your cold smoke?


Amnps. Had it over a year.  Got a post on other in cold smoking, Chex Mix, and smoke is great. Did wonder myself on volume of smoke. Vents out the back and the way I figured was the less escape the more smoke. But also wondered if would have to adjust times on smoke because only did before in an old leaky New Braunsfeld and my 20$ Garage sale verticle Great Outdoor charcoal smoker. So far it has worked although been colder than heck mainly on cheese. You open that door which nooo smoke leaks out of and you got to let it clear or yu'll be chokin. Thanks for lookin, Dave


----------

